# thinkin of gettin our first horses and need some advice.



## dragonmorgan (Apr 17, 2012)

Neither me nor DH have ever had horses but weve both always wanted some. DH family owns a herd of cows and we are wantin some horses for our own ridin pleasure and to help out with the cows. They dont have to be able to cut or anything just mainly walk through the woods and stuff when we need to look for calves or work on the fence or whatever else. Anyway we have no idea where to start. I know the first thing we need is a barn but we arent very skilled carpenters and we dont have the money to go out and buy a huge barn. Are there any good places to find plans for a 2 stall stables. Is it better to try and build your own or try and find one of the kits that you put together? What all kind of supplies are we gonna need? I know we need the saddles, blankets, harnesses, and brushes but what else is there?


----------



## bluewater rangerbreds (Apr 17, 2012)

There are so many things to mention that it's really better if you find a local horse stable or group of horse owners ( ie like a back country horsemans organization or a trail riders group) and start finding local experienced people. 

Basic starters
Grooming kit (brushes, curry combs, mane and tail brushes, and hoof picks)
Tack (Saddle, blanket, bridle (complete includes bit and reins), halter, Lead ropes, etc)
Stable accessories, Feed tubs, buckets, water tanks, etc
Vet kit, wound ointment, blood stop powder, thermometer, wraps, medications etc

Then you need to find a good local farrier (horse shoer) and a good vet. ( this is where local contacts help because they can give good local recommendations)


----------



## sawfish99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Agree that you definitely need a local mentor.  There is so much more to horse ownership than we could possibly adequately cover in our responses.  Find another nearby farm and spend time with them handling horses, riding horses, learning about horses.  Build the knowledge for as long as you can, then talk about ownership.  
What kind of barn you need is greatly impacted by where you live.  What works for me in CT might not work in TX.  

The other big benefit of a local mentor is when you are ready to get a horse, you will have a trusted friend to help you find the right horse.  There are a lot of wrong horses for new owners.

Don't buy any tack (saddles, bridles, etc) until after you have a horse.  Just because the price is right, doesn't mean it will fit the horse.  We own 8 different saddles for 4 horses, each has it's own purpose and may only fit 1 or 2 of the horses.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 19, 2012)

I think it depends on what you want to do with your horses! I grew up riding every day to work cows, and now have a couple horses as pleasure horses. My horses, ( may depend where you live)  need a pen perferably a pasture, with a shelter ( three sides with a roof). Feed (again, depending where you live there may be different kinds of feed), mine eat grass in the summer, and hay in the winter, salt/mineral block, and free chioce water. They will need to be wormed every year, the cost will depend on what kind of wormer you choose to use. A ferrier needs to look after their hooves a couple times a year unless you can do it your self.
For tack, whatever you are comfortable riding with! If you are comfortable riding bare back, all you need is a halter/rope, and a bridle! If not, you will need a saddle and saddle pad too. I horse brush is handy for brushing their back off before and after the saddle.
There may be once on an odd while you will need to call the vet because of an injury. 
Look for a horse that you can get along with and are not scared of! Pick a horse that matches your riding experience!
Horses are awesome friends, and very relaxing to ride! I couldn't imagine my life without my horses!  
Just some ideas, views, that may help you decide!!!
Good luck!
Research well before you buy!!!


----------



## catjac1975 (Apr 19, 2012)

dragonmorgan said:
			
		

> Neither me nor DH have ever had horses but weve both always wanted some. DH family owns a herd of cows and we are wantin some horses for our own ridin pleasure and to help out with the cows. They dont have to be able to cut or anything just mainly walk through the woods and stuff when we need to look for calves or work on the fence or whatever else. Anyway we have no idea where to start. I know the first thing we need is a barn but we arent very skilled carpenters and we dont have the money to go out and buy a huge barn. Are there any good places to find plans for a 2 stall stables. Is it better to try and build your own or try and find one of the kits that you put together? What all kind of supplies are we gonna need? I know we need the saddles, blankets, harnesses, and brushes but what else is there?


You don't say where you are from. My horses hate being in the barn. I put them in in wet cold weather. A simple pole barn might be all you need for sun, rain and wind protection depending on what region you are in. If you have never ridden take lot of lessons first before you buy a horse. A horse at a barn where it gets worked every day will not be the same horse brought home to ride once a week. Most people buy a first horse based on looks. Mine was named SKYROCKET. Shouldn't the name have been a clue? Then you get attached and you keep them anyway. If you just want to look at it there are many places where you can get a free horse. However free and horse should never be used in the same sentence. I am middle aged, have had 5 horses in my adult life. I buy for temperament, old well trained and calm. I still get thrown on occasion. Horses are very expensive even when you keep them at home, buy hay off the field, buy used equipment etc. I have healthy horses but, a bad laceration cost me over 1000 unexpected dollar. Shots are 2-300 twice a year. Get educated before you buy. I have bought a lot of things on Craig's list and e-bay.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll echo what others have said.  a mentor would help a lot if you can find someone. 

many breed organizations and riding organizations and groups have lists of people who are happy to mentor.  Be careful you don't get sucked into someone's scheming though.  I hate to be negative, but its a fact that lots of people use these lists as marketing tools rather than as "paying forward" or just plain helping people out.  and back on the other hand, just because they do offer lessons or have horses for sale, doesn't make them bad - be just be ware if they're pushing sales on you or bad mouthing other local horseman. 

look for a cleanish barn (a lived-in look is fine IMO). healthy stock that is friendly and quiet.

I've done a lot of mentoring over the years, even up to hauling people to events and providing horses and tack for competitions and i've made some lifelong friends doing it.  Not everyone has the right horses to let people in general come out and ride, but if you could even find someone local you can go to for advice, that would be great.  

if you can find a local lesson barn, that would be excellent too as there is a LOT of basics that you'll need to work through before you're ready to take a horse home. 

 - as far as a barn.  as others have said, i don't see where you are from, but i have two pastures that i keep the mares in that don't have shelter other than the natural cover and they do fine.  I have a barn, but we don't use it that much and the horses that are in smaller pastures, do have loafing sheds - basically big three sided stalls that they can go in and out of any time.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry I guess I need to update my profile. I live in south alabama. I tried to find some horse clubs or anything around here and I cant seem to find any. I have ridden before so I have a little experience but I def want to take some lessons I just wasnt sure if I should take the lessons before or after I get the horse. Since I have a general idea of ridin I figured it would be better to take the lessons after so that I could learn about my own horse. Any places around here that take you ridin are always the ones who just walk the same trail over and over and by the time the barn comes in sight the horses are practically bolting for it. Would it be best to go ahead and take lessons now? I dont mind waitin until we are totally ready before we get a horse. I dont really know anyone else with horses either. My aunt and uncle have 2 but my uncle works overseas. They give advice when they can but Im not sure what to ask them.  Are there any good places I should check that might have mentors listed? 

Land and hay wont be a problem since we have cows. For the barn Id like to do something with 2 stalls and a roof overhang so they can hang out in the shade. Im not sure where to start building one tho. Should we build a reg pole barn and just build up the stalls inside or is there an easier/better way to go about doin it. We have a seperate shed that we keep all the cow and chicken stuff in so that would work as our tack room also so the barn doesnt have to have one.

I guess my main problem right now is just tryin to find a mentor and some horses to ride for practice.


----------



## catjac1975 (Apr 21, 2012)

dragonmorgan said:
			
		

> Sorry I guess I need to update my profile. I live in south alabama. I tried to find some horse clubs or anything around here and I cant seem to find any. I have ridden before so I have a little experience but I def want to take some lessons I just wasnt sure if I should take the lessons before or after I get the horse. Since I have a general idea of ridin I figured it would be better to take the lessons after so that I could learn about my own horse. Any places around here that take you ridin are always the ones who just walk the same trail over and over and by the time the barn comes in sight the horses are practically bolting for it. Would it be best to go ahead and take lessons now? I dont mind waitin until we are totally ready before we get a horse. I dont really know anyone else with horses either. My aunt and uncle have 2 but my uncle works overseas. They give advice when they can but Im not sure what to ask them.  Are there any good places I should check that might have mentors listed?
> 
> Land and hay wont be a problem since we have cows. For the barn Id like to do something with 2 stalls and a roof overhang so they can hang out in the shade. Im not sure where to start building one tho. Should we build a reg pole barn and just build up the stalls inside or is there an easier/better way to go about doin it. We have a seperate shed that we keep all the cow and chicken stuff in so that would work as our tack room also so the barn doesnt have to have one.
> 
> I guess my main problem right now is just tryin to find a mentor and some horses to ride for practice.


Finding the right horse is not easy. Emotions sway your decision so easily. You won't know a good horse from a bad without riding a lot.Even when you take lessons they saddle them up etc. You get him home, don't know how to pick a saddle or a bit. I always ask to buy the horses bridle and bit. Maybe when you buy you can have your trainer come with you. What is an intermediate horse to a seller may not be your idea of intermediate horse. I call my self an intermediate rider. An intermediate BACKYARD rider. You can always trade up to a more challenging horse. Once your are really scared it is hard to come back from.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 21, 2012)

Find a place to take lessons now.  Chances are they may have horses that are available for sale or now persons who may have horses for sale.

I live 5 minutes from a Horse Auction that runs every other Friday and sells 75-100 horses each time.  I have been around hores and worked them for years, but was still nervous to just purchase a horse not knowing.  

I ended up finding a gentleman who purchased and sold horses.  We ended up with two really nice horses.  I may have paid a little more for them.  But it was worth it.  One of those lived here until he died.  The other was a great horse, but not exactly what I wanted.  ended up selling him and he went to a Summer Camp to be a riding horse.  

I wanted draft horses.  I found Gentle Giant Draft Horse rescue and they could not have been more helpful.  They definitely work to match owner with the right horse.  And I am now on draft #3 and #4 and am very happy.

Finding the right horse is a must.  Have patience.  It will happen.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Apr 22, 2012)

I been lookin around online for places close to me that teach ridin lessons and have lesson horses that we would use since we obviously cant bring our own. Ive tried to contact a few places but havent heard anything back. Its tough to find anything in our area tho. Right now I havent found any place closer that an hour away. And alot of the places only teach things like jumping or showing. Not alot of beginner riding. Im def open to gettin an ex-lesson horse if we found one that fit our needs. Im actually not that picky at all. Id like it to be young (not too young tho maybe 5-8 yrs old), color and breed dont matter so long as they suit our purposes. I def want one that is good around cattle and has good manners. I would love a draft cross but its ok if thats not our first horse. I found a place an hour or so away that will trains horses to work cattle so after we do finally get ready for horses and find the perfect ones we will prolly take them there so we can all learn how to work cows. I wish I was able to find a good place to take lessons tho. Thats provin to be the hardest part of it all.


----------



## catjac1975 (Apr 22, 2012)

5-8 years old is a very young horse.I have had 2 horse live to be 40 or more years old. One was ridden the day before she died . The other was healthy but blind in the end. I have one horse I got at 16 and another I got at 23. They have plenty of spunk and are never sick.There are trainers who will come to your house. Is there an aggi HS or college anywhere near by? They may have students learning how to teach riding. There should be a place for beginners -everyone starts somewhere. A place that does trail riding should also give lessons. That is a different kind of barn than the ones teaching show riding. Keep looking.Is there a 4-H club? Many of the people involved may not be certified to teach but for a beginner that is not important.


			
				dragonmorgan said:
			
		

> I been lookin around online for places close to me that teach ridin lessons and have lesson horses that we would use since we obviously cant bring our own. Ive tried to contact a few places but havent heard anything back. Its tough to find anything in our area tho. Right now I havent found any place closer that an hour away. And alot of the places only teach things like jumping or showing. Not alot of beginner riding. Im def open to gettin an ex-lesson horse if we found one that fit our needs. Im actually not that picky at all. Id like it to be young (not too young tho maybe 5-8 yrs old), color and breed dont matter so long as they suit our purposes. I def want one that is good around cattle and has good manners. I would love a draft cross but its ok if thats not our first horse. I found a place an hour or so away that will trains horses to work cattle so after we do finally get ready for horses and find the perfect ones we will prolly take them there so we can all learn how to work cows. I wish I was able to find a good place to take lessons tho. Thats provin to be the hardest part of it all.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Apr 23, 2012)

I would def be open to one older. Its mainly about gettin one that fits our needs, is suitable for our level of riding knowledge, and one that can do what we need it to do. It def has to do more than just be a lesiure riding horse. I dont know of any ag schools around here. I had no idea to look for those so I will start checkin. The main trouble is findin a place that has lesson horses for us to use. I found a few places that do trail ridin so we will check some of them out and see if they do lessons also. Thanks for the advice I never thought to look at some of those places for lessons either. Back on the hunt for trail riding places now.


----------



## FlaRocky (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello,

 Look up your county Ag Extension Office, they should have contact info for the local breeders and trainers. Also all the local 4-H information. Where in Alabama are you? What kind of riding are you going to do? Trail, work cows or what??
If you want pm me your contact info and I will try to find you some help. I trailride all over the southeast and show some also.

   Maye


----------

